# Making your own Dominos



## Chems (3 Jun 2010)




----------



## Philly (3 Jun 2010)

Gah! Thought you meant pizza.......
Philly :wink:


----------



## OPJ (3 Jun 2010)

Good idea. Now all we need is a way to cut the slots without buying the tool!! :twisted: :wink:

If getting the round-over right is tricky, what about just cutting a chamfer, or even make the dominoes 1mm under width? It's unlike to affect the strength of the joint (biscuit slots tend to have _loads_ of room to play) and they're bound to swell a bit once the glue goes on, anyway.


----------



## Chems (3 Jun 2010)

Its not tricky really, just a case of eyeballing it. Took all of a minute. It doesn't have to be great as if you leave it slightly large you can like you say just chamfer it down with a block plane with it clamped in the vice moving the domino over the base, or sand it down.


----------



## Mike.C (3 Jun 2010)

Hi James, nice one. I am sure that if members knew that they could make a reliable domino for a fraction of the price, the cost of the machine would not seem so bad, because future expenses are down to a minimum.

What is the best/cheapest/reliable sort of timber to use for the Domino's

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Eric The Viking (3 Jun 2010)

I'd have thought Steve M's dowel cutting jig for the bandsaw would be a deal quicker and safer than cutting them with the TS. Once you've made one up for domino biscuits, there's near-zero setup time and it would be really fast to produce loads from domino-profiled stock such as you ran up.

Assuming you can make, say, 100 at a time, how much cheaper would you say it is that than buying the Festool dowels? I can see one might get through them fairly fast


----------



## Chems (3 Jun 2010)

I wouldn't ever make my own dominos except for a contrasting timber. The whole point of the domino is to be quick. It won't be if I have to make my own dominos! 

Eric, I can only take it your not a big table saw user, what is un-safe about doing this? People need to get over the fright of a table saw, they are a brilliant machine, they can nip a finger off just as quick as the bandsaw. I haven't seen SteveMs jig, whats it like?


----------



## nanscombe (4 Jun 2010)

Chems":97tpkls4 said:


> I wouldn't ever make my own dominos except for a contrasting timber.



Oh, is the contrasting timber what you use to put the spots on them ? :lol:




OPJ":97tpkls4 said:


> Good idea. Now all we need is a way to cut the slots without buying the tool!! :twisted: :wink:



Wouldn't it be just as easy to create a jig with 3 side by side holes and use dowels?


----------



## Chems (4 Jun 2010)

OPJ":1zqbkxzb said:


> Good idea. Now all we need is a way to cut the slots without buying the tool!! :twisted: :wink:



Wouldn't it be just as easy to create a jig with 3 side by side holes and use dowels?[/quote]

That's already on the market. I don't remember what its called but the domino type things look like 3 dowels edge glued together.


----------



## Eric The Viking (4 Jun 2010)

Chems":1bndbkpj said:


> I wouldn't ever make my own dominos except for a contrasting timber. The whole point of the domino is to be quick. It won't be if I have to make my own dominos!
> 
> Eric, I can only take it your not a big table saw user, what is un-safe about doing this? People need to get over the fright of a table saw, they are a brilliant machine, they can nip a finger off just as quick as the bandsaw. I haven't seen SteveMs jig, whats it like?



It's interesting that you picked up on "and safer"! No, I don't like using tablesaws much, it's true, but gradpa used to own a few Wadkin 24" (and bigger), and I used to play under them* as a child so I'm not really frightened of them. 

Steve's jig is on his bandsaw DVD, for mass-producing dowels quickly to length. It's incredibly simple:







Don't blame Steve: it's my drawing - blade guides, guards and blood soaked fingers omitted for clarity! A block of wood with a long hole through it mounted on a scrap of MDF. I guess you could put a bucket under the edge of the table to catch them coming off . The biggest advantage is that the cut pieces are well away from the blade, so can't get knocked back into it, and that setup time is non-existent. I'm sure you could do a Domino one. 


Cheers,


*In the sawdust pits, when the mill was closed at the week-ends. I used to get into serious trouble, but sawdust fights are compelling when you're eight!


----------



## Chems (4 Jun 2010)

Ah yes, great minds. I tried to set something up like that, if you look at my picture, the aux fence has a domino hole in the end. The trouble was that unlike a drill, the dominos make depth is 28mm and the 5mm dominos are 30mm dominos long. I could have cut in from the other end to achieve 56mm but decided just to use the crosscut. 

Re the table saw, seems to be often when ever I post up me using the table saw someone says, you could have done that safer xyz. Its as if one shouldn't use the table saw at all! So that wasn't aimed at you as such sorry if it came off that way.


----------



## OPJ (4 Jun 2010)

I was thinking along the same lines as Eric; using Steve's bandsaw jig to crosscut them, rather than a table saw. Simply because I find tasks like this quite repetitive on a table saw - especially when you're using the large fence of a sliding table to cut such tiny little things (also, the kerf thickness means less waste with a bandsaw! ). 

You could probably make a similar jig for your table saw though, unless you're left-handed, you may want to move the rip fence to the left of the blade? If you have a mitre gauge, you could simply add a false fence to that (or, is that what you are doing in the photo...?  :wink.

Obviously, a false fence providing clearance beside the saw blade is essential with whichever method you use.

If I was a Domino owner, I'm not sure I'd bother to make my own for regular use, either. I think the starter pack (systainer) is only about £160 and that includes all the cutters (which you don't get with the basic tool). Again, it's the initial outlay on the jointer that puts (most!) hobbyists off.

I did notice in the new Toolstation catalogue yesterday that the Freud (?) dowel jointer is coming down in price...


----------



## Eric The Viking (4 Jun 2010)

Chems":1jk1yfuu said:


> Ah yes, great minds. I tried to set something up like that, if you look at my picture, the aux fence has a domino hole in the end. The trouble was that unlike a drill, the dominos make depth is 28mm and the 5mm dominos are 30mm dominos long. I could have cut in from the other end to achieve 56mm but decided just to use the crosscut.
> 
> Re the table saw, seems to be often when ever I post up me using the table saw someone says, you could have done that safer xyz. Its as if one shouldn't use the table saw at all! So that wasn't aimed at you as such sorry if it came off that way.



Nah, I do understand!

With that jig, I liked the way the dowels are well away from the blade after they've been cut. The trouble with a TS for this job is you have to expose far more blade than you need, which is a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## Chems (4 Jun 2010)

And I had to take the guard off to get pictures!

I've actually sent that guy who hurt his back a PM about that little bandsaw cause I'd really like to do a bit of veneer for my next job so maybe next time it comes to cutting them I can use that jig. 

I bought the domino in stages, I got the machine for £425 (from America), I bought the small piece holder from Axy for £30 just after that. Someone else bought me the cross stop wings. I then bought the £160 systainer so I got the full kit for £615 which isn't half bad seen as just the base unit goes for £611 at Axy.


----------



## Eric The Viking (4 Jun 2010)

Chems":2zi0zmle said:


> And I had to take the guard off to get pictures!
> 
> I've actually sent that guy who hurt his back a PM about that little bandsaw cause I'd really like to do a bit of veneer for my next job so maybe next time it comes to cutting them I can use that jig.
> 
> I bought the domino in stages, I got the machine for £425 (from America), I bought the small piece holder from Axy for £30 just after that. Someone else bought me the cross stop wings. I then bought the £160 systainer so I got the full kit for £615 which isn't half bad seen as just the base unit goes for £611 at Axy.



It's really annoying: manufacturers' prices here are too often 'because we can'. I posted a US price for a Bosch router elsewhere that's almost 50% of the UK price after you convert it. We shouldn't put up with it, but it's hard to see how things will change presently. 

I have some sympathy for the distributors, as overheads here are far higher than in the USA, but that doesn't explain why some model's prices are within pennies of each other, no matter who you buy from. 

Remind me: how many decades ago was resale price maintenance made illegal here?

I'd love a Domino - it's a well thought out bit of kit and obviously works very nicely, but there are too many other demands on my wallet!


----------



## Chems (4 Jun 2010)

Eric The Viking":3nqs0dg5 said:


> I posted a US price for a Bosch router elsewhere that's almost 50% of the UK price after you convert it.



Is that the Bosch Colt, cause I saw one on the shelf in lowes, £75 it was. I was so tempted. But my suitcase already had one sustainer in it!


----------



## Mike H (4 Jun 2010)

I have also made dominoes, but for a different purpose.

I find that the dominoes, in particular the large deep ones, are a devil for testing the fit. Often one has to pull them out with a mole wrench! The little ridge on the side is fine for the final glue up but can be a pain when the work needs a lot of pre assembly and testing.

I have made for most sizes reduced width dominoes for that purpose. I have not bothered with the rounding for some of those, some are left square others just double bevelled . It is cheap with offcuts and I store them with the rest.

They also come in handy when, say, one positioning exact one is needed, but the others can allow side movement, for example in a cleat/breadboard glued up with D1 glue for allowing creep.

I also wish that somebody sold decorative ones without glue channels, say in black walnut and maple for a start, so they can be left showing on some work..

Table saws: To cross cut lots of very small pieces off safely, when the accuracy of the table saw is needed, I have always used a very fine long wood wedge with a magnet so it sticks to the table. It can be positioned actually touching the blade face at its waxed tip and importantly needs to be set back to the width being cut plus a mil or two. When making squares for a batch of small chess boards last year I cut 100 at a time and they were just left there, the wedge makes sure they assemble in a bunch well away from the back teeth. My Grandpa showed me that trick in 1961.

I see that Felder market such a device now.

Cheers

Mike

8)


----------



## nanscombe (4 Jun 2010)

Chems":7kdcrtlp said:


> That's already on the market. I don't remember what its called but the domino type things look like 3 dowels edge glued together.



Beadlock? As reviewed here on this very site.


----------



## Chems (4 Jun 2010)

That's the one!

Mike, yeah I know what you mean. That smaller domino idea for dry fit is a great idea.


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jun 2010)

I think if I made my own domino biscuits, I would choose exterior grade ply of the right thickness. (Natch!) 

That's what I use for slip tenons which, as I don't square off mortice ends, look like 'giant' dominos! 

:wink: 

Chems, 

You home-made idea would work well if you did a 'Krenov' on the supports, and shaped them, as a design feature. 


John


----------



## Eric The Viking (5 Jun 2010)

Chems":uj31cpmv said:


> Eric The Viking":uj31cpmv said:
> 
> 
> > I posted a US price for a Bosch router elsewhere that's almost 50% of the UK price after you convert it.
> ...



It was this:



> Mind you, there's this: the model Axminster sellfor £339. It got rave reviews when it launched, but it seems to be available in the USA for $264.12, which is £183.25 (at today's mid-market rates).
> 
> Assuming it's made in Europe, Bosch seem to be taking us for fools.



I don't blame Axy. Too many European manufacturers see the UK as a soft touch (and we cheerfully cough up the dough too). It's frustrating though: It was out of reach here when I bought my T11, otherwise I would have given it serious consideration. 

I very much like the idea of fixed-base. Although I've never owned one, I hardly ever use the plunge base to plunge, and the springs are often a nuisance on the small router (have to be taken off to do the job).

I still like the T11 - it's doing the job for me at the moment, but I also like Bosch quality* :? 




*Tools, I mean. This doesn't apply to their white goods, which appear to be from a different, quite bendy, universe.


----------



## Templatetom (9 Jun 2010)

I have been using the router for this purpose long before the Domino came on the market. Produced all my joints for a set of dining room chairs in a variety of _'Domino' _thicknesses to suit the material I was using. I also constructed a jig to insert the slots on the face of the material with the router and in those days inserted biscuits
Tom


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Jun 2010)

Templatetom":1ypg9xon said:


> I have been using the router for this purpose long before the Domino came on the market. Produced all my joints for a set of dining room chairs in a variety of _'Domino' _thicknesses to suit the material I was using. I also constructed a jig to insert the slots on the face of the material with the router and in those days inserted biscuits
> Tom



Welcome to the Forum Tom....

I haven't used the router as a 'Domino' substitute, but I do use it to make slip mortice & tenon joints. Is that what you mean? 

If you've desgined a 'Domino' jig, I am sure many of us would welcome some details.

As a 'newbie', you might not be able post pics at the moment , but that changes after a few posts. So how about letting us in on your method?
 

Regards 
John


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Jun 2010)

Mike H":1v94gnac said:


> Table saws: To cross cut lots of very small pieces off safely, when the accuracy of the table saw is needed, I have always used a very fine long wood wedge with a magnet so it sticks to the table. It can be positioned actually touching the blade face at its waxed tip and importantly needs to be set back to the width being cut plus a mil or two. When making squares for a batch of small chess boards last year I cut 100 at a time and they were just left there, the wedge makes sure they assemble in a bunch well away from the back teeth. My Grandpa showed me that trick in 1961.
> 
> I see that Felder market such a device now.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike, 

I am visualising a wedge that is the same height, as the stock. The wedge placed on its side, to the right of the blade, with the wide part of the wedge towards the rear of the table. Thus providing a temporary, angled ''fence' to deflect the cut pieces to the right and away from the blade. Have I got it right? 

Cheers.

John


----------



## ferret (10 Jun 2010)

pleased i seen this was wondering what a dominoe was for a bit not being a woodworker by trade is it not just a variation of a biscuit have these fallen out of favour or are these better have made these years ago when i got a router and made little tables just routed two slots and fitted tongues in the slots and bobs your uncle


----------



## Chems (10 Jun 2010)

Yes its just like a biscuit, but a bit better, very tight fit and deeper. Also very expensive but well worth the money.


----------



## JoinerySolutions (10 Jun 2010)

There are a few guys on the USA festool forums and one on the Aussie one who make their own Domino's.(that I know of :wink: )
Some due to wanting a contrasting timber for shelf pegs or handle parts etc, and one says it is a great use for workshop offcuts and actually works out cheaper if you set up to produce a lot at one time.

A good case for contrasting domino's is in the Domi-drawer which is a drawer that uses seen domino's instead of dovetails or other methods but looks quite attractive.


----------



## OPJ (10 Jun 2010)

JoinerySolutions":2f38zjit said:


> A good case for contrasting domino's is in the Domi-drawer which is a drawer that uses seen domino's instead of dovetails or other methods but looks quite attractive.



Is this what you are talking about?

http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/editorsblog/Festool+Domino+Thinking+Outside+The+Box.aspx


----------



## Benchwayze (10 Jun 2010)

I am trying to resist the Domino, because I think it's over-priced. 
But things like that keep weakening my resolve. 

:-({|= 

John


----------



## Chems (10 Jun 2010)

With the drawer thing you really need to use your own made ones anyway. I've done it a couple of times on the back of drawers dunno if you can see them at the back here:







But the standard dominos don't quite fill the rounded edges as they are ribbed to get the glue out so wouldn't look immediately like that one linked there. 


Bench, its worth the money, it really is. If your passing Northampton come and have a go anytime, your not far away. I'm a festool convert after using it, any power tools bought in future will be overpriced green machines.


----------



## Benchwayze (10 Jun 2010)

Thanks Chems, 

I might take you up on that. 

I saw a feature in FW showing dowels being used in this way too. But the effect is not quite as attractive as this, albeit that Dominos are not dovetails...

Whatever I decide I have to wait for a month or two. There's been a sudden leak in the woodwork fund, due to the need to buy timber! 

Regards
John


----------



## Brian Jackson (20 Sep 2010)

On speaking to rep re making own biscuits,they make the point that glue is held in body of their product.

I put striations in mine via the spindle moulder.


----------



## Ross K (3 Nov 2010)

Making copy dominoes is one thing (which I do for the 10mm size as it saves way more per domino) but making unique dominoes is another, and it's the latter that's really advantageous.

As you may know the Domino has three widths of oscillation providing narrow, medium and wide mortices.

Making dominoes to precisely fit the medium and wide mortices opens up a lot of possibilities.

I tend to use oak by the way.


----------



## Brian Jackson (3 Nov 2010)

Ross, why oak, wouldn't any hardwood do?

I have used Jarra, which gives a nice contrast when using through method.


----------



## Ross K (4 Nov 2010)

Brian Jackson":1ki5gtsc said:


> Ross, why oak, wouldn't any hardwood do?



Yes, you're right. Oak for me because i'm using them for outdoor as well as indoor works.


----------



## Giff (12 Feb 2012)

This seems like an old post but I have been looking at Sipo exterior dominos for exterior use and Festool only sell each size in packs of 750mm lengths, at about £70 per pack! I want to use different dominos for different projects and have a stock of normal interior beech ones so I tried soaking them in water seal and they now look like exterior dominos. Just do a few of the size you want at a time. They float so you have to weigh them down, or a jar with a top...and they don't swell and fit ok when dried.. Geoff


----------



## Brian Jackson (12 Feb 2012)

Rather than do that, I prefer to make my own Dominoes

I use treated pine, which is impervious to water.


----------



## Giff (12 Feb 2012)

That would work as well Brian.....just that I have a box of normal beech ones already..Geoff


----------



## Brian Jackson (12 Feb 2012)

Giff":3js8057x said:


> That would work as well Brian.....just that I have a box of normal beech ones already..Geoff




As do I Giff, but I find they go down at an alarming rate.

Brian.


----------



## Giff (13 Feb 2012)

I have just got mine Brian so I will find out soon...I have the assorted box and suspect I will end up with lots of the ones I never use...I bit like chocolates at Christmas.!. Geoff


----------



## Brian Jackson (13 Feb 2012)

Giff":6exfirbk said:


> I have just got mine Brian so I will find out soon...I have the assorted box and suspect I will end up with lots of the ones I never use...I bit like chocolates at Christmas.!. Geoff


I hope you have a thicknesser Geoff, making them works out a lot less, I leave them in long lengths and cut to size as required. 

As a dark chocolate man, I say eat now and be merry.


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Feb 2012)

OPJ":3rruql60 said:


> Good idea. Now all we need is a way to cut the slots without buying the tool!! :twisted: :wink:



Olly, 

Design a jig for the router, and use the appropriate cutter!  

I tried to devise one, but all the thinking and trial and error was pointless, when I have my biscuit-joiner. Maybe not as good as a Domino, but if I need something better than the BJ, then I use M&T or a slip tenon instead.


----------



## Giff (11 Mar 2012)

I've had a go at making dominos and it really is quite easy once set up......and saves a lot especially the bigger ones....does anyone put grooves in them ? through the P/T and router they do come out very smooth..Giff


----------



## Brian Jackson (11 Mar 2012)

Giff":25h6ey7j said:


> I've had a go at making dominos and it really is quite easy once set up......and saves a lot especially the bigger ones....does anyone put grooves in them ? through the P/T and router they do come out very smooth..Giff



I put mine in a metal vise jaw and that gives a nice pattern.


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Mar 2012)

I don't have a Domino..  So what might I know? Well nothing I suppose  , but when I make slip-tenon joints I use waterproof ply for the tenons, Especially for outside use. Would that help? If you used thicker ply than you need, you could remove the outer veneers, leaving the surface rough.

Just a thought. (The reason I have these thoughts is; one day I might buy a Domino, but the price of the 'biscuits' is a bit frightening! 

HTH


----------



## Brian Jackson (12 Mar 2012)

Benchwayze":2ln3xim5 said:


> I don't have a Domino..  So what might I know? Well nothing I suppose  , but when I make slip-tenon joints I use waterproof ply for the tenons, Especially for outside use. Would that help? If you used thicker ply than you need, you could remove the outer veneers, leaving the surface rough.
> 
> Just a thought. (The reason I have these thoughts is; one day I might buy a Domino, but the price of the 'biscuits' is a bit frightening!
> 
> HTH



I use treated pine, which is both strong and will not rot if perchance it was to get wet.

Using a thicknesser it is easy to make to exact size required.


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Mar 2012)

I follow you Brian. 

I also have an old 1.25 inch chisel that has it's edge dubbed over. (The back is 'koufered'!) I think that would make a good tool for putting the pattern on a slip tenon, but as said a metalworking vice is a good idea. (Someone could make a 'waffle' type tool, especially for facing home made dominos, in a woodworking vice. 
The Domino fund is gradually swelling BTW!


----------



## Brian Jackson (12 Mar 2012)

Benchwayze":3lfwviq7 said:


> I follow you Brian.
> 
> I also have an old 1.25 inch chisel that has it's edge dubbed over. (The back is 'koufered'!) I think that would make a good tool for putting the pattern on a slip tenon, but as said a metalworking vice is a good idea. (Someone could make a 'waffle' type tool, especially for facing home made dominos, in a woodworking vice.
> The Domino fund is gradually swelling BTW!


Go ahead with the waffle tool and just send a couple of million my way when it takes off.


----------



## Giff (12 Mar 2012)

Good ideas for putting a pattern / grooves on it. My vice is a bit too smooth but clamping a length of threaded rod in it works..thanks for the tips. Geoff


----------



## Dodge (12 Mar 2012)

Just to add to this thread - I have been making my own dominoes for years - I've just been calling them mortice and tenons! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brian Jackson (12 Mar 2012)

Dodge":3eytzpyt said:


> Just to add to this thread - I have been making my own dominoes for years - I've just been calling them mortise and tenons! :mrgreen:



That is wonderful and we hope it is not too long b4 you join us in the 21st century.


----------



## Dodge (12 Mar 2012)

Brian Jackson":1bvnlt7i said:


> Dodge":1bvnlt7i said:
> 
> 
> > Just to add to this thread - I have been making my own dominoes for years - I've just been calling them mortise and tenons! :mrgreen:
> ...



May be in the future, still unsure about all this black magic and festool voodoo :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Mar 2012)

TBH it's the price that delayed my acquisition of a Domino. 

But of course, when I have finished all the jobs around the house for which a Domino is quick and easy, I could always sell it, and go back to hobby work just to pass the time. Woodworking by hand-tools!


----------



## Brian Jackson (12 Mar 2012)

Benchwayze":33tb0o1w said:


> TBH it's the price that delayed my acquisition of a Domino.
> 
> But of course, when I have finished all the jobs around the house for which a Domino is quick and easy, I could always sell it, and go back to hobby work just to pass the time. Woodworking by hand-tools!



Once you enter the Voodoo regions, you will not go back.

Unless of course you prefer to walk rather than take the car.


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Mar 2012)

They say walking is good for us...  

I just can't envisage using a Domino for a piece such as my Hayrake Table, convenient though the machine might be.


----------



## Brian Jackson (12 Mar 2012)

Not for rake making, I thought you were a cabinetmaker, so quite right, this is not for the likes of you!


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Mar 2012)

Brian Jackson":3fgk2l4q said:


> Not for rake making, I thought you were a cabinetmaker,



So I shouldn't make tables then? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brian Jackson (12 Mar 2012)

Benchwayze":1sf4e1kr said:


> Brian Jackson":1sf4e1kr said:
> 
> 
> > Not for rake making, I thought you were a cabinetmaker,
> ...



I think you will find it far to difficult to rake the floor with a table, so no.


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Mar 2012)

Okay Brian 
I give up!  

And because I'm unsure whether or not you are on the right wavelength...

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=629

ccasion5: 

Cheers


----------



## Brian Jackson (12 Mar 2012)

Benchwayze":1jqine40 said:


> Okay Brian
> I give up!
> 
> And because I'm unsure whether or not you are on the right wavelength...
> ...



I wonder if the chap that makes those tables has a Domino? I will bet he has.

Oh by the way Benchy, I am indeed just having you on!


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Mar 2012)

#-o Well you would say that 'wooden' you? =P~ 


It's been some time since anyone pulled the one with bells on! :lol: :lol: :lol:
It's my bedtime... 

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.................


----------



## Brian Jackson (12 Mar 2012)

Goodnight, sweet prince and let flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Mar 2012)

Brian Jackson":upwx2dm8 said:


> Goodnight, sweet prince and let flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.



Be thou familiar, but by no means vulgar. 

Slept like an innocent thanks Brian. That's what a day's woodwork does for us. :wink:


----------

